# Hot vs cold nodules?



## Concerned1 (Nov 1, 2011)

I just had a PET scan last week to look at my lung nodules. The results were OK for the lungs, but the multi-nodular goiter that I have been monitored for the past 1.5 yrs was lit up stronger than anything. SUV readings of up to 9.6 !! I understand that a PET scan can be tricky with the thyroid in really determining cancer because thyroid nodules are hot and cold. I am waiting for the ENT to call me back with where we go from here, but I would love to hear from all of you that have experienced something similar. Has anyone had a high metabolism readout like this and the nodules turned out to be benign?
Thank you for your help. (P.S. I also have Sjogrens, Raynauds, bronchiectasis among other DX's)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Most* cancerous nodules show up as "cold" but you are right..it gets tricky & isn't always cut and dry.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

A high percentage of hot nodules are usually benign. I know, not much help.


----------



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

I had 4 nodules. One was cold and two were hot. The cold one was cancer and one of the hot nodules was cancer.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

katbid23 said:


> I had 4 nodules. One was cold and two were hot. The cold one was cancer and one of the hot nodules was cancer.


Well, doesn't that just throw theory out the window!!!???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Well, doesn't that just throw theory out the window!!!???


That is absolutely correct and that is why I push,push and push some more for proper testing and re-do's.

There is mechanical error, there is human error......................; nothing is carved in stone.


----------



## Concerned1 (Nov 1, 2011)

All I can say is..YIKES! :-( Does anyone know if the glucose tracer in a PET scan reacts the same as the Iodine tracer given in a Thyroid Uptake scan? I mean...would a hot nodule turn hot with both kinds of tracers..or do they react in an opposite way?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Concerned1 said:


> All I can say is..YIKES! :-( Does anyone know if the glucose tracer in a PET scan reacts the same as the Iodine tracer given in a Thyroid Uptake scan? I mean...would a hot nodule turn hot with both kinds of tracers..or do they react in an opposite way?


That is a good question to ask radiology. If you call and inquire, please do let us know. Inquiring minds always want to know!


----------

